# His Nose is Changing Color



## LizBuns (Nov 29, 2008)

So, I've had my bun Smokey for about two months, he is approximately eight months old. Over the last week or so I've noticed that the hair on his nose has more black in it than it did before. The black has always been around his eyes and front of his face but the bridge of his nose was always whitish. Now it's as if the black from around his eyes is spreading up... Has this happened to anyone else? Do some bunnies grow different colored hair as they get older? I'm confused....


----------



## Flashy (Nov 29, 2008)

When rabbits moult their colouring can change slightly. It might be his current coat (where he was lighter) had been bleached by the sun, and his new coat is what he would normally look like and that's why it is darker in different places.


----------



## Becca (Nov 29, 2008)

Dippy's fur changed from light to darker - completley normal


----------



## LizBuns (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

How often do rabbits molt anyway?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 29, 2008)

Roughly every three months, to greater or lesser degrees, however with the climate being as loopy as it is, their moults can vary greatly and be less rigid.


----------



## Leaf (Nov 29, 2008)

Moults definantly are "suprising" to see happen the first few times  .


----------



## BSAR (Nov 29, 2008)

Because of the color of your rabbit that could cause his nose to change color. He has some dark around his nose and mouth anyway so it is just natural that is could do that.


----------



## Sabine (Nov 29, 2008)

My rabbit Coco had a really dark chocolate brown patch on her nose at twelve weeks when we got her. now ar almost a year you can only see a shadow of it


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 1, 2008)

Sabine, I had the exact same thing happen with Snuff, a Holland Lop! His nose just started going black, I posted about it, concerned. I didn't get many posts back on this, so, yes, I think it's normal as they age. 

(Probably best to put this type of question in the Rabbity in the future, those folks would know! I think you've gotten great responses to this anyway for this thread.)


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 1, 2008)

*LizBuns wrote: *


> How often do rabbits molt anyway?


All year! Ha! Sometimes it seems like it! 

My Toby had a little white spot on his forehead when he was young, but now it's only a few little white hairs.


----------

